# Games that you played way too much, dropped, and have now come back to?



## anonfoxer (Feb 12, 2021)

Im curious because this is currently happening to me with StarCraft 2. I played for years, got good, realized my life was wasting away, put it down, and now have been slowly playing it a little more. and a little more. have any of you done this? i want to find new games to dump time into.


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 13, 2021)

For me it was Maplestory, Lost Saga, Fortnite and Smite come to mind

Maplestory: I played everyday for 5 - 8 hours. I dropped it for a year and a half because I got constantly stalked and other games caught my interest... After that year and a half hiatus, I came back with a friend, and now that said friend quit... I still play it only I don't play it as often as I had in the past.

Lost Saga: Back when it was from OGPlanet, I played that everyday as well for like 1-3 hours a day. After it moved over to Wemade and out of OGPlanet, I lost interest in it for a bit. I quit for several seasons then returned when it moved again to Z8. I played it for about an hour a day then it closed down.

Fortnite: I played closed beta, and open beta. I was incredibly terrible at it. I played it for several hours a day before I quit for 2 years because I got tired of being dominated. I recently came back to it and I am having a much better time playing it. I am still bad at it but now it is more fun and I get more kills in than I did when I started.


Smite: Similar scenario to Fortnite... I started out in early open beta, played a lot of Nu Wa and Ra. I was bad at the game, and joined a bunch of modes. Over time, the toxicity of the fan base wore me out. I was legitimately afraid of being banned from Smite because I got constantly reported for loosing. I caved into that fear of being banned, I quit for 3 years. I quietly returned last year, and though I still loose like crazy, I also win a few times which brings my mood up a bit. I may quit again if I am bombarded by losses but that is under a "we'll see" moment. (=


----------



## Alexledragon (Feb 14, 2021)

That's pretty much what i do with almost every games: i sink whole afternoons playing them during weeks or maybe months and then i don't touch them for years, then i repeat the process.

The most recent example i can think of is the Legend of Zelda license. I did not spend much time playing them at all since a bit after Twilight Princess came out, like i only finished Skyward Sword and Breath of the Wild once since then. But a few months ago, i don't know why but i felt the urge to play some Zelda games and i ended up doing a marrathon in a month where i finished (almost) all games of the license in a bit more than a month.

I did the exact same for Gear of War, Hitman and Resident Evil recently. Yes, you'd notice i'm kind of a solo player usually.

If we were to talk about smaller games and not full license, i started playing FTL: Faster than light again recently, i think i did not play it at all since 2013 or something, even though i loved it back then.

The only type of game i spent thousands of hours into but won't consider getting back into are mmorpgs. As much as i loved playing them a long while ago and as much as i kept good memories from those years, they ended up being too time consuming and i could not even find a bit of time to play something else.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 16, 2021)

Only two games come to mind that I've done that with: Skyrim and Warframe.

Skyrim tends to overwhelm me. I'll binge play it for like a week when I have nothing else to play, then I'll drop it because I end up with too many sidequests and no desire to do any of them. I've already beaten the main storyline, so I kinda just derp around and do whatever. It's a little exhausting figuring out the mods each time too, that alone can take a whole day or two. Because there's such a gap of time from when I last played there's been a lot of updates, deleted mods, newly added mods, etc.

Warframe... When it came out that's all I did for like 3-4 months. Then I dropped it for a few years because I got sick of the grind. Then I went back for another month or so before I got tired of the grind, then I tried again a couple months later when a friend told me they were releasing a frame I liked in prime, but I only played for like a week before being extremely annoyed with the grind again. It's just one of those extremely grind heavy games, but there's some redeeming qualities, so it sits there waiting for me to come back to it in another couple years maybe.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 16, 2021)

2020 had a couple for me. 

First was Half Life. Black Mesa finally got it's 1.0 release and I really wanted to explore Xen and it kinda spiralled into a playthrough of the whole series. I did MMod with 2 as well. 

Second was Mass Effect. I adore the series but I'd gotten to a point I'd replayed it so much I knew it too well. I ended up heavily modding all four games and recording the gameplay for YouTube. I taught myself the basics of editing in the process. I can't wait for the remaster.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dead Space series, for xbox.


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Feb 16, 2021)

Defo Warframe, play the game absolutely loads then drop it of for months. Racked up round 1600 hours so far.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)

Terraria...


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> Terraria...


That and minecraft...

———————-

Also machines at war3/lasw for me, 2 games i gave put a ton of time in over multiple years


----------



## TR273 (Apr 1, 2021)

Freelancer!
I spent ages playing and exploring that universe. The graphics actually still hold up, the score is beautiful. The game is actually pretty well balanced, and once you complete the main story there is enough of a sandbox to hold my RP interest. The reasons I stopped playing were, the game can get very repetitive and the main character has all the appeal and interest of a house brick.
But I recently picked the game up again and am enjoying it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 1, 2021)

Destiny 2.


Spoiler



Shadowkeep DLC and the new patch on item power limit afterwards just made the game less enjoyable for me. But as if that's not enough, they removed half the free planets and introduced new Beyond Light DLC. I understand they did this for console gamers but anyways it freaking obliterated the reason I could spend my time and cash on the game anymore. ÚnÙ

I thought another videogame I dear was gone to Valhalla and would never return... Only until one day, a friend of mine gifted me the Beyond Light DLC and I could give it a try, and the moment was just right that I was struggling to find another videogame to spend my spare time on.

And oh dear... I love it! But I'd totally say no to potential newbies unless they got cash to burn. If so, definitely a yes! ÒwÓ

P.S. If you decided to burn cash on D2... Buy the season pass NOW, the season-limited dungeon reward weapon is totally a gamebreaker!

P.P.S. Don't.



StarCraft 2.


Spoiler



I just can't find any better game that I can mass produce a melee attacking unit and swarm them against enemies.... Yes, mass Hatchery, mass Zerglings, F2, A, profit!

Yeah.. I know I'm stupid... >w<☆

P.S. I love the lovely(I mean cool) Wraith unit from SC1 but the game won't allow me to select more than 12 units at once... And my paws are so dull and I'm too used to SC2 to return to SC1... Wish I could use the features of SC2 and the unit design of SC1...
I know SC2 has Wraith too but that just ain't right for me... Meh ×p×


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 8, 2021)

RuneScape from 2003 to 2010

Mass Effect from 2008 to 2015. 
I joined a multiplayer match on ME3 a few weeks back hearing that the multiplayer wasn't coming with the remaster. And... I totally sucked, forgot the keys and was kicked from nearly every party. There was a time I was top, maybe second of so many matches. I gotta get back into that again.​​Guild Wars 2 2013 to 2018

RuneScape 2018 - present... 

Yeah, it's been a long road, but i'm back where I started haha

Looking forward to milking Halo again now it's on Steam!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2021)

Minecraft's usually like this for me.  Nowadays it's something of a game I use to distract my eyes when I listen to audiobooks.

Warframe may become this in a year or two, not sure.

Champions Online was like this for me once, but the roleplay side of things didn't work out for me after a while.

The game that's doing this for me now?  The Binding of Isaac.  It isn't just that the Repentance DLC adds so much, it's that I finally feel like I can play it right.


----------



## kesseverwind (Apr 12, 2021)

Stardew Valley. I played it when it came out after I got it through Kickstarter, burnt myself out on three separate farms, completed the community center in my first year with some lucky traveling merchant pulls and... by year three, after marriage and having a kid, found the rest of the game pretty lacking. I recently picked it up again with the new updates and.... wash rinse, repeat. xD In year three again, but I still have to get to the bottom of the desert dungeon, and much of Ginger Island and Qi's challenges are still incomplete so at least I have that to attempt for!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

Warframe. Skyrim. Planetside 2. Minecraft. Cabal Online. World of Warcraft. Dekaron. Firefall (rip...).

I don't play any of them anymore, but I would return to Firefall in a heartbeat if it hadn't been shut down in 2017.


----------



## kesseverwind (Apr 12, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> Warframe. Skyrim. Planetside 2. Minecraft. Cabal Online. World of Warcraft. Dekaron. Firefall (rip...).
> 
> I don't play any of them anymore, but I would return to Firefall in a heartbeat if it hadn't been shut down in 2017.


I actually quite enjoyed Firefall. Played it and Rift when they were relatively new after WoW died for me. Such a shame it shut down.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 12, 2021)

Gothic 1-2

I play them since they were released. There was even point in time that I have finished every mod released at that time.

However it seems like I will not be able to play it again. With technological development, drivers give up on old stuff and I'm afraid that Steam version does not work without heavy (and I mean heavy) modding which even then rarely works :/


----------



## anonfoxer (Apr 12, 2021)

kesseverwind said:


> Stardew Valley. I played it when it came out after I got it through Kickstarter, burnt myself out on three separate farms, completed the community center in my first year with some lucky traveling merchant pulls and... by year three, after marriage and having a kid, found the rest of the game pretty lacking. I recently picked it up again with the new updates and.... wash rinse, repeat. xD In year three again, but I still have to get to the bottom of the desert dungeon, and much of Ginger Island and Qi's challenges are still incomplete so at least I have that to attempt for!


ive got 500 somethin hours in that....i feel that pain so much lmfao


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i once played ACID but the police made it illegal because they thought it was something to do with drugs.

they brought it back in 2018.


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Ugh, I only have these childhood games that I keep coming back to cuz I was so invested in them before, they won’t leave! xD

sometimes go back to games like: Maplestory, Wizard101, Toontown, Dragon Nest, Combat Arms, Roblox, etc. Though I typically don’t stay around for long, at least not as long as when I was a kid. Recently jumped back into Toontown and it’s not that bad, might go in for a bit longer maybe. Thinking bout playing Maple again just for the lolz but will probably drop. Was playing League of Legends a lot a few months back and dropped it cuz of friend issues. Sometimes jump into Valorant just to play with my younger bro, but that’s it. Now that I mention it, might jump back into League soon. Hmmm...


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

i suppose gran turismo.

after you've unlocked all the cars and done all the races including the ones that take several days there's really not much replay value.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

just got back into Redwall recently


----------



## Satisfoxy (May 14, 2021)

RuneScape


----------



## Kuroserama (May 14, 2021)

*World of Warcraft* always drags me back. (currently playing again)
*Minecraft
Warframe
Skyrim
Kingdom Hearts
Far Cry 5* I've beaten it but I just enjoy it so much I go back until something new distracts me. It's my happy place. Is it weird that my happy place is in the country surrounded by an armed, religious fanatic cult?


----------



## Xitheon (May 14, 2021)

Half-life Half-life Half-life.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 14, 2021)

Oh, I forgot about *Ark*. Stupid dinosaur game... I start out playing, crafting, making everything from scratch.. Then I start getting lazy and craft with cheats. Then start force taming, because who has the time? Then I build my castle and house all the pretty dinosaurs I've collected. Then I get bored and stop playing. Then they come out with a new map..... And the cycle begins anew.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i used to play a lot of skyrim years ago because i like the whole northern europe aesthetic but it got to the point where i had done it all.
then when the lockdown happen and i was stuck indoors i got back into it.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 15, 2021)

Pet Racer, Zoo Tycoon 2, Jurassic Park Operaton Genesis and Spore!!

Those are my favorite games of all the time
(I'm retaking them but I'm still playing irregularly)

First and the one I'm retaking (one session but still)
I used to play it all the time finishing all the races and circuits.
I never got to see the real "ending" because when I defeated the lion the game always crashed and resetted everything ;w;

ZT2: I have always loved this game and the sandbox possibilities it offers!
Just as JP:OG I did a lot of thematic parks and did do maany of the campaigns/missions adn became really good but one day I stopped playing them for some reason and/or because I did enter In a same things scenario
But I'm playing them again once again!
(My dinosaur sniper mission skills hasn't menguated! Hehe)

And about spore...
The same haha
I did make a lot of worlds (not in galactic adventures sadly) and surpassed the game a lot of times!

I'm lately (a few months intermitently) playing into a several days streak, doing a lot of space stuff in the game and I'm having a lot of fun! :3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 15, 2021)

Mass Effect. 

The remaster just dropped on PC. As it seems with every major PC release the hordes have come out of hiding to bitch about something minor but I've had exactly zero issues. 

It looks gorgeous, the gameplay improvements are fantastic, it runs great. It's everything I hoped it would be. I'm hooked again.


----------



## BareJim (May 27, 2021)

People have mentioned the lockdown/shutdown restarting obsessions, it definitely happened to me. I replayed a lot of my old favorites. I burned through the old Tomb Raider games (TRI and TRII, just started TRIII). And played through most of the Resident Evil series: RE, RE2, RE3, RE4, REmake, REmake2, REmake3, 7, and now Village. Woof. 

One that I'm currently fiddling with is Animal Crossing. Played that A LOT when it first came out, then got burned out and put it aside for awhile. Now that I have my own Switch Lite (and don't have to bug my wife for her Switch), I started my own island and am deeply involved all over again. The beginning where you're getting everything started is just so engaging for some reason. :3


----------



## Lexiand (May 27, 2021)

Team Fortress 2
It was one of the first games I spent 1000+ hours in.

I did tried to comeback but there is a bot invasion going on.


----------



## BareJim (May 28, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> Team Fortress 2
> It was one of the first games I spent 1000+ hours in.
> 
> I did tried to comeback but there is a bot invasion going on.


Yeah dude, I played that A LOT in college, then kind of tapered off and moved on to other stuff. Recently gave it a whirl and DAMN the bots are out of control! They're not terrible on community servers, but any kind of matchmaking is just overwhelmed with them. @w@


----------



## Lexiand (May 28, 2021)

I see sonic 1 , 2 and CD get the widescreen ports.
But they still leave sonic 3 in the dust.


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 28, 2021)

TF2 I picked up again this year after dropping it for a while.

Mass Effect cuz the Legendary Edition.

Destiny 2 I’ve been playing since it came to Steam after dropping it in 2017.


----------



## Frost Antares (May 28, 2021)

Got obsessed with Guild Wars 2 eariler in the year and played A LOT. Kinda burned myself out for a bit, which is not unusual for me playing one game for long. The vibe is callin me back now though. Theres somethin comfy about mmos thats really attractive to me ig.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2021)

As I suspected, Warframe did become this.

Turns out, when playing online games, I do a LOT better playing with randoms than with a dedicated group.  I don't feel pigeonholed, which happened a lot with online games in the past when I had a dedicated group.

I really think that group was just toxic.

I have so much to catch up on doing with this game.  (To give you an idea how long I'd been gone, they had just released Orb Vallis when I left.)


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 28, 2021)

Erix said:


> Ugh, I only have these childhood games that I keep coming back to cuz I was so invested in them before, they won’t leave! xD
> 
> sometimes go back to games like: Maplestory, Wizard101, Toontown, Dragon Nest, Combat Arms, Roblox, etc. Though I typically don’t stay around for long, at least not as long as when I was a kid. Recently jumped back into Toontown and it’s not that bad, might go in for a bit longer maybe. Thinking bout playing Maple again just for the lolz but will probably drop. Was playing League of Legends a lot a few months back and dropped it cuz of friend issues. Sometimes jump into Valorant just to play with my younger bro, but that’s it. Now that I mention it, might jump back into League soon. Hmmm...


Ooh that's amazing!!
And you have a younger brother?? Cool!!

Many of these games I haven't heard them mentioned before!
Except for roblox hehe

(I'm even more convinced that I'm the only single child here lol)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 4, 2021)

Umm, uhh...

Super Mario 64! xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2021)

Skyrim. Every. Damn. Time.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2021)

Borderlands 1

Seriously can't believe it's 12 years old at this point. Goodness, the memories XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 4, 2021)

Any Warhammer game, in fact it's a tactic of mine to wait for dlc and mp then come back to play them on a binge because you know they're going to be fully patched and updated further down the line. Dawn of War was like this too. 

Plus any turn based warhammer game.


----------



## FrozenBuns (Jun 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Skyrim. Every. Damn. Time.


This is what I came here to say. I would even extend this to just Bethesda games in general


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2021)

rimworld. once or twice a year i enter this phase where i play nothing but rimworld for a good 1-3 months then drop it until i need my next fix.

and honestly that's just how i play games in general. i don't really play several games at once. i just play one to death until i get tired of it and move on to the next, whether a new game or an old favorite in my cycle.

theres also this relationship between me and the master chief collection where i just routinely play through one of the halo campaigns in one sitting at random. sometimes on legendary. if theres one game or collection of games i've legitimately considered speedrunning, it's the halo games....and l4d2...and literally any other game i find 1 skip in on accident then practice it for the rest of the day and then completely forget about it the next day.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> i used to play a lot of skyrim years ago because i like the whole northern europe aesthetic but it got to the point where i had done it all.
> then when the lockdown happen and i was stuck indoors i got back into it.


I KNEW I'd find someone who mentioned Skyrim!
I'm the same, but damn if they don't keep coming-out with new mods to entice me back!
Hands down, the best of 'em by far has been 'Inigo', the Khajiit side-kick. The fact his Creator has worked for so long on this passion is clear when you first engage in conversation, and then adventure along with this blue-hued felidae!
'Bruma' is a notable 2nd mention, simply for bringing in new territory to explore and stories to pursue.
I REALLY wish Bethesda had kept a dedicated group who did nothing but build on the world of Skyrim, so (along with all the people who make Mods!), we Players could enjoy exploring the entire world. ESO is o.k. far as it goes, but I discovered I do not like the MMO element(s) nearly as much as solo'ing with a few NPC's.


----------



## FrozenBuns (Jun 13, 2021)

Rayd said:


> rimworld. once or twice a year i enter this phase where i play nothing but rimworld for a good 1-3 months then drop it until i need my next fix.


I usually try to beat the game over the course of a few months and stop playing for a while. Rimworld is an easy game to get sucked into


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 13, 2021)

Warframe. My interest in it waxes and wanes randomly. But overall I play it in a very laid-back way, ignoring the grind-y parts and just taking it as if it was an arcade shooter brought to 3D. 

I also love to revisit the games of my childhood, the mid-90s shooters. But with modernized engines, so that they can be run hassle-free and with improvements. Doom, Heretic, Hexen on gzdoom. Duke Nukem, Redneck Rampage and Blood on BuildGDX engine (*infernally* difficult to find on Google because of the non-descript, generic name; I was long searching for something like this but stumbled upon it only last year by accident!). And Quake with modernized textures on Darkplaces engine, it's quite a sight to behold what the modern rendering can do with this 25 years old title. 

A honorary mention should also go to STALKER: Call of Pripyat, which I got modded heavily to appear next-gen-_ish_. I remember I was insanely fascinated with this game series when it first came out, so much I couldn't sleep at night!


----------



## Lockelocoo (Jun 16, 2021)

ark every damn time someone invites me to it so I have now spent 115 hours on it the past 2 weeks and got lots of people just asking me where I have been and why I havent streamed


----------



## transwolfman (Jun 18, 2021)

World of Warcraft, when I started to get burnt out I would just PvP and work on the Loremaster achievement then stop till a new ex pack released. It's pretty much rinse and repeat till Classic came out to give that a try but I ended up stopping again till TBC and now I'm back. So, yeah, you don't quit WoW you just take long breaks lol


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 18, 2021)

I've been playing Europa Universalis recently. I'm using a heavily modded client and I decided to try and do a Hussite Bohemia campaign, and holy shit it's fun.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 29, 2021)

I played PSO2 for like 7 years but dropped it for a year because they did some dumb shit. Then they reversed it, made the best class in MMO history, and I reinstalled it.

I made my character the most furbait anthro thot ever.
Life good.


----------



## Curt Goynes (Jul 20, 2021)

Fcomega111 said:


> Pet Racer, Zoo Tycoon 2, Jurassic Park Operaton Genesis and Spore!!
> 
> Those are my favourite games of all the time
> (I'm retaking them but I'm still playing irregularly)
> ...


The Dark Souls series. It is still interesting to investigate the world of the series. And the attention to details is outstanding.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 20, 2021)

Curt Goynes said:


> The Dark Souls series. It is still interesting to investigate the world of the series. And the attention to details is outstanding.


I JUST started playing this!
Then, I got humbled.
Fast.
lol
Damn, getting mah butt kicked so often, so easily?
I need the lightsaber mod! Yeah, that's it...


----------

